# Spooled & Schooled



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]*

Gotta love it when all cyclinders are firing and expectations are being exceeded. That would be the case with a strategy shift of sorts and guides smelling a hot bite and blood in the water. The Wolf Pack for lack of a better term would describe the synchronicity in the shift and lots of team work making it happen daily for our guests myred in big winds and turbid waters. Check us out on *Youtube*.

Capt. James Cunningham, Capt. Chris Cady, and Capt. Jake Huddleston have been leading guests on wade fishing trips taking Trout limits and a smattering of Redfish working shorelines and sand/grass flats. Capt. Terry Spoonemore is pivoting into the wade fishing club as well but his boat fishing has been on point with limits of Redfish and a few Trout. Capt. Braden Proctor, Capt. Jeff Larson, Capt. Trent Martinez, Capt. Mike Martinez blew up the boat fishing attempts working schools of Redfish and Black Drum in the back lakes just whomping them and the big pulls and fast action made of lots of smiles. Solid limits of Trout poured into the lodge late week through Saturday with Sunday being a tad flat and taking extra effort to get it done. Capt. Terry managed to get his crew on a late bite pushing the time clock to 4:30 with guests digging in hard and working the fish over late. 4,000 folks follow us on *Instagram *

*ONLINE STORE* - Castaway Lodge is proud to announce the location of our online retail store featuring some new designs and some old favorites available for purchase 12/24/365.

*CASTAWAY LODGE APP* - Get the power of our top Seadrift (Texas mid-coast) lodge destination at your fingertips. It's packed with rewards, special pricing, logistics, fingertip contact, and a host of powerful tools at your fingertips. Coming soon to The Google & Apple Play Store. Android & IOS compatible. Check out our *Photo Gallery*.

We've got lots and lots of great fishin ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Flounder Gigging & Night Vision Hunts*

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us!

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog*

September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics. Alligator Season starts on 09/10 and runs through 09/30. This year, South Zone Dove will open on 09/14 and the 14th will be the opening date from now on until the legistlature changes it.

*Waterfowl Hunting, Ducks, Geese & Cranes*

Season dates for the 2018/19 Season will most likely start on 11/3 and the first split will run through 11/25. We will re-open on 12/8 and run through 1/27/19. We Winter a large portion of the Central Flyway and our Big 5 are Pintail, Wigeon, Gadwall, Redheads, and all species of Teal. November and the back half of December are excellent months for Cast & Blast combinations.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More pics: A


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More pics: B


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Mas Limboni's*

MS/PHD

More great fishing today and plenty on tap heading toward August! Boat fishing approaches took full Black Drum and Redfish limits while wade fishing yielded full Trout limits with a few Redfish falling to anglers.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Winds Dying Down*

Gusting into the 20's pre-dawn, predictions were for winds coming way down after dawn under 10 knots and that's pretty much what were looking at. Broader bay waters have been really turbid and off color and hopefully this will allow big water structure to clean up for a look along with the surf.


----------

